# Come get free stuff and Zucker crafting golden dung beetle



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

If you need you can have it. Lots of diy, clothes,furniture fossils. Beach to the bottom left . I’m looking for iron shelf diy and amber if you have otherwise help yourself

Dodo code: jmfkg


----------



## Jules (Jun 11, 2020)

Meeee!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## milktae (Jun 11, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## dannydorit_o (Jun 11, 2020)

Can I come!


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry my gate was set wrong give me one sec


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 11, 2020)

can i come please?


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

1vw4k


----------



## Jules (Jun 11, 2020)

Oof posting it in the thread itself will make it impossible to stagger entry...


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 11, 2020)

I keep getting an interference notice


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 11, 2020)

me too


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (Jun 11, 2020)

same


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

Oof sorry thought it might be unfair since I reply slow


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 11, 2020)

Do you happen to have  Stego Torso? I Need one for my island.


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Do you happen to have  Stego Torso? I Need one for my island.


I can look in the pile

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Oh yup immediately found it lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

jmfkg it crashed....


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 11, 2020)

Bellfont said:


> I can look in the pile
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait you have the Stego torso and then the Game crash on you?


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Wait you have the Stego torso and then the Game crash on you?


I still have it and more new dodo code is 
jmfkg


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 11, 2020)

coming with iron shelf


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

Libbyannii said:


> coming with iron shelf


Omg tysm


----------



## mossyshroom (Jun 11, 2020)

may i come over? :0


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 11, 2020)

Of course still have a lot mostly fossils

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Leaving soon but I think it’s dying

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Alright ty everyone you were all so nice going to. Start the clean up


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 11, 2020)

Bellfont said:


> Omg tysm


Lucky i do not have it. i wish i did but i am happy for you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Libbyannii said:


> coming with iron shelf


Lucky i do not have at diy yet


----------

